# skid loader



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

lookin at a 93" john deere 675b skid loader 44hp,1600hrs,new tires, very good cond. asking7450.00 anyone have any experience with this machine? i know new holland made it for deere. any ides what the flow rate is? thanks
dan


----------

